# americaroids.com



## Geaux4Tigers (Jan 25, 2021)

what is this website and is it legit?


----------



## Blacktail (Jan 25, 2021)

Never heard of it


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 25, 2021)

I literally LOLed at the name.

Listen up Don't buy from a website. 

Best things come to those who wait. The longer you hang out in the lifestyle, the better chance of finding a legit source. 

I found my first "guy" at the gym.

You are just getting back into it.

Be patient and you will find what you are looking for. 

If you are lucky, they might find you.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 25, 2021)

Geaux4Tigers said:


> what is this website and is it legit?



The format of this question angers me greatly lol


----------



## liftsiron (Jan 25, 2021)

I never heard of it.


----------



## Geaux4Tigers (Jan 25, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> I literally LOLed at the name.
> 
> Listen up Don't buy from a website.
> 
> ...



okay, I appreciate it, now let me tuck my tail and go hide.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jan 25, 2021)

Don't buy on websites!


----------



## jaydensun (Apr 10, 2021)

ok im confused , my brotherinlaw has been buying his from a website for 19 years and never had aproblem. as amatter of fact he buys a whole years worth in one shot


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 11, 2021)

jaydensun said:


> ok im confused , my brotherinlaw has been buying his from a website for 19 years and never had aproblem. as amatter of fact he buys a whole years worth in one shot


Did you realize that your post about your bro in law buying from the same site for 19yrs is your 19th post? More irony...there's another guy here who says he knows a guy who has been buying beer from the same store for you guessed it...19yrs!  
I got married for the first time when I was 19 in the year 19** on the 19th day of September which is the 09th month!


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 11, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> Did you realize that your post about your bro in law buying from the same site for 19yrs is your 19th post? More irony...there's another guy here who says he knows a guy who has been buying beer from the same store for you guessed it...19yrs!
> I got married for the first time when I was 19 in the year 19** on the 19th day of September which is the 09th month!



Mind=blown


----------



## Mindgame516 (Apr 23, 2021)

Its the 19 year guy again!!???


----------



## MrInsensitive (Apr 23, 2021)

Dude. MERICA. Of course it is, name says it all.....:beaten:


----------



## @weightsandcakess (Apr 25, 2021)

Geauxtigers Brother I would say a solid YES! it’s got America (practically) in its name. That’s plenty convincing. If that where me,  unless they have a max amount people can spend. The sky would be the limit! Hahaha yeah, maybe don’t do any of that. By maybe I mean do not do it.


----------



## @weightsandcakess (Apr 25, 2021)

Blacktail dude I used to read a magazine with the same name lol and by read I mean look at pictures. Was good s____t


----------



## transcend2007 (Apr 25, 2021)

Would you buy your smack from a web site ... if so good luck ...


----------



## @weightsandcakess (Apr 25, 2021)

Transcend2007 How bout if it was smuggled in someone’s rectum?


----------



## AmericaRoids (Sep 13, 2021)

Geaux4Tigers said:


> what is this website and is it legit?


Hello. I'm an official representative of this site and can answer your questions. Regarding legality,  we operate just like any shop in this industry operates - buy products where they are completely legal to buy without prescriptions and ship them to countries of our customers.

As far as payments - we accept safe and secure credit card payments and thus it's impossible to cheat the customers. If you do not get anything or get bad quality you are protected cause seller is always informed that you can charge your money back.

We try to offer full time customer support and keep CS agents working full day to answer our customers requests as soon as it's possible.

The brands we are selling are Alpha Pharma, Maxtreme, and similar. They are well known Indian pharma-grade products and athletes have already enjoyed good results years ago. All products can be checked on producers websites.

We also offer 10% discount for first time customers. So we welcome you to place a test order and thus and tell others about your experience.

We will place free ED pills to you if you tell us that you are from this forum.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 13, 2021)

AmericaRoids said:


> Hello. I'm an official representative of this site and can answer your questions. Regarding legality,  we operate just like any shop in this industry operates - buy products where they are completely legal to buy without prescriptions and ship them to countries of our customers.
> 
> As far as payments - we accept safe and secure credit card payments and thus it's impossible to cheat the customers. If you do not get anything or get bad quality you are protected cause seller is always informed that you can charge your money back.
> 
> ...


One half of my favorite combo ever....You wanna rock with me, you'll throw in some Trident or Juicy Fruit! Hard dick and bubble gum is how I get down!


----------



## ctsvbitch (Nov 14, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> One half of my favorite combo ever....You wanna rock with me, you'll throw in some Trident or Juicy Fruit! Hard dick and bubble gum is how I get down!


Thank you for your reply! Just trying to cover all my bases!! Order will be placed!


----------



## TomJ (Nov 14, 2022)

ctsvbitch said:


> Thank you for your reply! Just trying to cover all my bases!! Order will be placed!


Posts like this is why we need shit reactions.


----------

